# 87 maxima



## rtowels (Dec 2, 2006)

i just recently bought a 87 maxima. the lady who owned it before me had it sitting for 14 months. i was surprised that it ran. she just bought a new battery for it cuz the old one was dead. so i get the car natuarlly it didnt pass smog. it only failed by 50ppm on idle. passed on 2000rpm. so i changed the oil, refueled and added gas treatment. let the take run down, refueled and added injection cleaner, and replaced the air filter. let that tank run down. now comes time to replace the fuel filter..... i depressurerize the lines, and attempt to remove the filter.... cant get the damn hoses off!! so i tighten back up the clamps and figure i will by new hoses and cut them off. take the car for a drive it runs fine.. the next morning i start it up back out of the garage put it in drive press the gas and it stalls... now it wont start. i checked the ecu and if im reading it correctly the code is injecter leak. i replaced the fuel filter with new hoses. still wont start seems like its not getting gas but you can here the fuel pump kick on... i try jumping it and now when you crank it you can smell gas. what is wrong with this car? i dont want to dump alot of money in this car... it was supposed to be a temp, to get me through winter cuz i just went through a divorce and am flat broke... any suggestions...
also another thing i noticed is that something in that car aint wired up right... i constantly get shocked when get i get out of the car. also a loud noise coming from the glove compartment when the car radio is on. when i first got it i though only one speaker worked so i put in a new deck... all speakers work but its like their capped and now theres that periodic noise from the passenger side (glove box it seems). i noticed when it was running, that if someone was sitting in the passenger seat it made the noise less. is it the ecu? or is there a ground wire somewhere in that area that isnt grounded properly? well first i gotta get the thing running first so any help would be great!


----------



## rtowels (Dec 2, 2006)

....oh and yes i did find this site through google. but this is my first nissan. i usually drive euros, im a little lead footed so VW has been my choice. but i own a nissan now and REALLY could use some help! got a 2 year old, wife took the good car in the divorce so i bought this. need to get this car up and running ASAP cuz its like 40 degrees out here in the desert this time of year. am i over looking something? wil this be easy or should i look at buying a another car. i bought this car for only $400.


----------



## rtowels (Dec 2, 2006)

THANKS FOR NOTHING!!!!! 
- for those of you who would like to know. it was the timing belt. 
you know maybe thats why i like VW at least the people who own them like to help others out! now that its running im gonna sell it.


----------



## Big_E-Dog (Jan 28, 2005)

you should of went to maxima.org.... i know that is in google


----------

